# To be or not to be? that is the queston



## Amity Island (Jun 9, 2022)

Civil Service Jobs - Civil Service Jobs - GOV.UK
					

Search and apply for jobs in the UK Civil Service




					www.civilservicejobs.service.gov.uk


----------



## Docb (Jun 9, 2022)

Whatever you think of Desmond Swayne, he knows how to ask a question!  No preamble, simple, direct and to the point.  He does it all the time.

Also illustrates that the current cabinet is so poor that its members do not have the confidence to give the simple, direct and obvious answer, you just get defensive waffle.


----------

